

Ask HN: What software/app do you need? - mediarosh

I was wondering if there was any specific app (web or mobile) or software, that you'd use and pay for, but isnt already available.<p>If enough people need something like that, I'll build it.
======
messel
Short list:

I'd love a form of viral analytics tool similar to the work of Kotangent but
for open social web apps (non-facebook web)

I could use a great (open source?) front end for social feeds for a web app a
friend and I have been building. I'm working on it now but I'm not sure of the
right way to go about it. I'd pay for it. Many shiny nickels. One of the
requirements is organizing the feeds, and setting up users to lay claim to the
feeds.

While you're at it, how about a great social reader. We could use RSS meets
Push and I'll need to code that up as well for the above work I'm doing. We
plan to build everything open source so folks can hack their own front ends
(and their own databases if they wish).

Last but not least, a social game that tags content in feeds. Kind of like the
voting system here on HackerNews but folks get credit for tagging stuff they
read, listen or watch. The top 2-3 tags are used for downstream filtering. The
points are also usable from a marketing perspective, and can be spent to
increase the visibility of a post.

Where's the money come from? There's plenty of valuable information to be
mined, and who knows relevant social web readers outside of Facebook could be
handy in a year or two with all the open standards work being done.

~~~
banjiewen
re: viral analytics tool: check out <http://meteorsolutions.com>.

------
charliepark
I don't know how much I'd be willing to pay for it, or how big of a market
there is for it, but I would like an easy tool for cohort analysis.

------
Scott_MacGregor
I would like to be able to color code the folders in MS Outlook with a right
click just like FolderIcon XP does in Windows.

------
helwr
i need a good, stable, fast, simple, distributed, reliable, inexpensive, non-
relational database which understands sql

